# Best ftp application for Mac...?



## theMusicMan (Oct 7, 2001)

Hi All

Am wondering which ftp application to go for on my Macbook? Id like to hear your experiences and suggestions for (1) the best free version and (2) the best commercial version.

What do you like and why?

Many thanks


----------



## darkerjustin (Apr 17, 2007)

My favourite is *CaptainFTP*:

http://captainftp.xdsnet.de/

Easy to use, good interface, lots of FTP options. The best client l've found for Mac so far.
:up:


----------



## wmitz (Apr 23, 2007)

Fetch works very well, but I like Transmit (www.panic.com) for it's easier interface and not much money


----------



## JackAndCoke (Apr 26, 2007)

Fugu is a really good open source (read: free) program for FTP from the University of Michigan. I don't have the link but you... google


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

wmitz said:


> Fetch works very well, but I like Transmit (www.panic.com) for it's easier interface and not much money


Second that.


----------

